# EVO vs Taste of the wild ?



## Vobgro (Jul 22, 2009)

I currently feeding my chis Blue wilderness , but I find it too expansive . Now I want to switch to EVO or taste of the wild but I don't know which one is really grain free and better :-( please help me


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

EVO is not grain free. I don't know about TOTW.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

taste of the wild is grain free, my chis did great on it, i thought it was a pretty good food for them. evo seemed too dense of a food for them. i would go with totw if i were to pick one of the two, it was one of my favorite foods that we used. not sure if you have seen this link for ratings- www.dogfoodanalysis.com


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Innova Evo red meat small bites is a really good choice. It is grain free. Here's the review on it from dogfoodanalysis.com. It is a 6 star food. I wouldn't hesitate to feed this food!

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1605&cat=8

Taste of the Wild is the least expensive grain free food on the market and it gets good reviews also. It is also a 6 star food.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1285&cat=8

You can't go wrong with either of these choices. I'd get a sample bag of each one and see which one your dog prefers. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Vobgro (Jul 22, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Innova Evo red meat small bites is a really good choice. It is grain free. Here's the review on it from dogfoodanalysis.com. It is a 6 star food. I wouldn't hesitate to feed this food!
> 
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1605&cat=8
> 
> ...


How do i get free sample from them ?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Vobgro said:


> How do i get free sample from them ?


for totw you contact them through this
http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/contact_us/
and on the comment section ask them to give you samples
they emailed me right away saying they will send me 6 sample bags, the small ones.
i even have a post about it i did when i got it if ur curious to see what the bags look like
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=41140&highlight=totw
goodluck :coolwink:
oh: bullysticks not included ^^ that's from a diff site


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I think it's already been said but both Evo and Totw are grain free and really good foods. However if you already find Blue Buffalo to be too expensive then be advised that Evo is more expensive than Blue Buffalo (almost everywhere, if not everywhere). I've never found Evo for the same price as or less than Blue Buffalo. Totw is cheaper than Evo but I'm not sure how it compares to the price of Blue Buffalo, either way if price is an issue Totw is definitely the cheaper of the two you are considering.


----------

